# best plow for f250?



## xtremesuperduty (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi , I am new to plowing and this site. I have a lawn service and I am thinking about getting in to plowing and i just wanted to see what plow you would recomend for a 03 ford f250 super cab short bed 4x4 powerstroke. doing mostly residential plowing?
thanks fo any info !


----------



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

Welcome to the site. Take some time and look around the site and get acquainted. Look over the FAQ's and learn to use the Search function. If you take some time you will see that the "best plow for me" topic is one that has been covered numerous times. Take a look and get some ideas and then if you still need more info feel free to ask it. Most times you will find a majority of the answers you are looking for were similar to ones others needed.

But in a nutshell I think the recurring theme is.....Dealer support is a huge factor! You have a nice truck set-up and you can get away with carrying pretty much whatever you like best!

Enjoy! :waving: 

Pete


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

all the majors make a plow for your truck
find the closet dealer that will be there when you need him

several member just put plows on new ford psd

look in pictures there several pictures posted









john


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

A good 8' or larger heavy duty blade


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Go with a 8ft-8.5ft size plow. Any brand will work so go with a dealer that gives good costomer support


----------



## Joe3113 (Jan 9, 2003)

I would agree that you would want at least a 8' plow for that truck.Make sure which ever manufacture's plow you choose that your local dealer will provide you with good service.


----------



## xtremesuperduty (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks for the info. 
I have been looking at a few 8 foot plows a used boss (like new) poly power hitch for $1750 but i woul also need truck frame mountfor about $500. Also looking at new boss,blizzard and fisher x blade. all seem to be from $3000-$3800. also heard i had to beef up my front springs is that a must?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

got boss 8' for mine, love every bit of it


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

I've got a boss 8'2" v plow and love it. Thats all that we run and have never had any problems with them. But i also agree go with the dealer thats closest to you. They are all good plows that you are looking at its just what you prefer and are able to afford. Tom


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

we have 3 F-250 PSDs. 1 extended cab, 2 regular cab, all with 8' beds. All have Fisher 8.5' Minute Mount plows. I agree with the idea to find a dealer close by, that had handled the plow you are interested in for a while. I've seen a few "dealers" switch brands several times, then get out of the snow plow business.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

we just bought a western pro plow thing went on in under a minute kudos to the folks at western


----------

